# Chuyên phân phối - lắp đặt máy lanh giấu trần Mitsubishi Heavy chính hãng trọn gói giá rẻ



## haichaukindoanh (6 Tháng năm 2021)

thanhhaichau.com là nhà phân phối và lắp đặt  máy lạnh giấu trần Mitsubishi Heavy giá tốt nhất thị trường miền nam. Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió là sản phẩm đang được các nhà thầu lựa chọn cho các công trình lớn bởi chất lượng sản phẩm tốt nhưng giá thành tương đối dễ chịu so với các hãng trên thị trường.


Máy lạnh giấu trần Mitsubishi heavy inverter không những khả năng làm mát trong phòng có diện tích rộng mà còn tích hợp công nghệ inverter tiết kiệm tối đa điện năng, giảm chi phí tiêu cho người tiêu dùng.


>>Tham khảo ngay: Máy lạnh - điều hòa giấu trần là gì, phù hợp không gian nào?

_►_Một số sản phẩm máy lạnh giấu trần đang được ưa chuộng :





Máy Lạnh Giấu Trần Mitsubishi Heavy FDUM50VF - Công suất 2 HP
Gía : 29,000,000đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT)

Máy Lạnh Giấu Trần Mitsubishi Heavy FDUM71VF1 - Công suất 2.5 HP
Gía : 32,000,000đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT)

Máy Lạnh Giấu Trần Mitsubishi Heavy FDUM100VF2 - Công suất 3.5 HP
Gía : 41,900,000đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT)

Máy Lạnh Giấu Trần Mitsubishi Heavy FDUM100VF2 - Công suất 4 HP
Gía : 45,000,000đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT)

Máy Lạnh Giấu Trần Mitsubishi Heavy FDUM125VF - Công suất 5 HP
Gía : 56,400,000đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT)

Máy Lạnh Giấu Trần Mitsubishi Heavy FDUM140VF - Công suất 5 HP
Gía : 58,900,000đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT)


_Mọi thắc mắc cần được tư vấn và báo gía sỉ sản phẩm tốt nhất khi mua số lượng chỉ từ 1 bộ vui lòng liên hệ :_

•Phòng Bán Hàng : 0901.4321.83 - 028.2212.0566 - 028.2200.7099

• Email báo giá: info@maylanhchatluong.com.vn - infothanhhaichau@gmail.com

• Website:: thanhhaichau.com


Bạn đang băn khoăn lựa chọn một đơn vị nhà thầu uy tín và kinh nghiệm lâu năm để  thi công máy lạnh giấu trần tại TP HCM hay tại các tỉnh vùng ven như: Bình Dương, Đồng Nai, Long An...Hãy gọi ngay_Hotline tư vấn kỹ thuật : 0911 260 247 (Mr Luân)_ để được hỗ trợ tư vấn thông tin nhanh nhất và khảo sát công trình miễn phí.


Thanh Hải Châu tin rằng với kinh nhiệm lâu năm về thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh cho các công trình lớn nhỏ toàn miền nam và sự nhiệt tâm trong công việc sẽ đem đến sự hài lòng tuyệt đối cho quý khách
hàng !


----------

